# Auto Detox: Mercedes Benz E Class



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello,

Thanks for taking the time to view another detailing thread from Auto Detox www.autodetox.co.uk

This time its a nearly new Mercedes E class convertible in for some treatment at my detailing unit, this is a returning customer I carried out a major paint correction on his previous E class about 2 years ago, this is his wife's new car which he requested an exterior protection detail for, his new E class saloon is coming in for correction in the near future

Due to the car arriving late at my unit & it being 2 degrees outside there are no wash process pictures unfortunately

This is how the car looked inside the unit prior to wash stage:























































The wash stage consisted of:
* Wheel arches & tyres Surfex HD
* Alloys acid free wheel cleaner
* Roof mild Surfex mix
* Body work PM3 & Auto Finesse Zest
* Tar remover
* Iron X
* 2 bucket & soft wash mitt wash

After the above was completed I drove the car inside the unit

Roof:
* Dried with mf cloths










Paintwork:
* Clayed



















Dried with plush towels










Once the roof was 100% dry it was treated to Meguiars, which I gave to the client at the end of the detail so he could add any additional protection when he wanted to in the future 



















Paintwork clens & protect:
* Wolfs Seal & Shine
* 2 coats of bodywrap

Seal & shine applied via the da machine & soft pad










2 coats of bodywrap applied via mf pad










Tim at Envy Valeting sent me some stuff this week in the box was some cool looking wheel wax that was applied with a thin foam applicator it went on really well left to cure a wee while & easily buffed off with a work cloth

The smallest jar in the world ! 










Curing










Buffed off



















Looking good










Cheers Tim ! Really nice product to use & will be putting it on the maintenance vehicles I look after to see how it does over a period of time

Tyres dressed with Pnue glossy










Exhausts were not bad at all, just a light tidy up with Final shine



















Left to haze over while I took care of other detail around the car

Glass cleaned with 3M foam, exterior chrome polished, roof checked & door shuts sealed too & tail pipes buffed off

I really liked this car but its deceptively large ! Exterior took me 7.5 hours to complete






















































































































Thank you for taking the time to look 

Regards
Barry
Auto Detox - 07974 654971
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## nick7 (Apr 14, 2011)

Lovely Car and Lovely Job


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Fantastic work Barry.


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Stunning work Baz!


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Top job :thumb:That car looks amazing in white and really sets off your work


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Barry


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Top job looks great , thanks for sharing


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Very nice Baz, I see you have some cool company mugs


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

nick7 said:


> Lovely Car and Lovely Job


Thanks Nick



Scrim-1- said:


> Fantastic work Barry.


Cheers Scrim



ryanuk said:


> Stunning work Baz!


Thanks Ryan :thumb:



kempe said:


> Top job :thumb:That car looks amazing in white and really sets off your work


Thanks Kempe



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking work Barry


Thanks mate



Derekh929 said:


> Top job looks great , thanks for sharing


Thanks Derek



SimonBash said:


> Very nice Baz, I see you have some cool company mugs


Thanks Simon, I keep forgetting to give them to clients & end up using them myself ! :lol: lmk if you want one I'll pop it in the post 

Thanks gents
Baz


----------



## greener (May 2, 2011)

Nice car,Nice job!!


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking job


----------



## steve from wath (Dec 12, 2008)

very clean looking merc


----------



## abbacus (Mar 24, 2011)

Stunning car with work to match. Nice one Barry! :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looking good Baz, and nice to see the floor tiles creeping along the floor too


----------



## toomanycitroens (Jan 14, 2011)

Great job, great car.:thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Really nice the outcome , congrats :thumb:


----------



## 123quackers (Jan 29, 2009)

Great looking car Mercedes have designed................. 

Looking even better for a bit Auto Detox TLC:thumb:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Lovely job and lovely car. Neighbour has one of these badboys, sounds good when driving past.

Well done sir.


----------

